# Aide armée



## Yaya1978 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, l'armée verse une indemnité tous les 6 mois ou 1 an lorsque nous gardons des enfants de militaire. J'ai fait la demande en avril, j'ai eu une personne qui m'a dit que ça passait en commission en mai et nous sommes en juillet et je n'ai toujours rien reçu. Il y a t'il d'autres personnes dans ce cas ?
Merci de vos retours


----------



## booboo (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, 
j'ai fait une demande fin Février/début Mars 2022, et j'ai reçu une réponse sur mon dossier il y a 15 jours



Je pense qu'ils sont, ....... un peu dans le jus.... comme beaucoup ( CPAM, CAF, etc.. ).


----------

